# Best ECA Stack Available In Oz



## HunkaChunk (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

I have been absent for awhile but it is good to see the board so active.  

I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good fat loss thermo product that is available in Australia. Also, good places to buy it from.

I am looking to drop some fat before Christmas. I am working hard on my diet and doing 30 mins of weights in the mornings 4 days a week and two hour basketball games per week. I am hoping that the thermo can help remove those stubborn pudgy bits!  

Cheers


----------

